# If Saban retires who replaces him?



## lampern (Jan 11, 2022)

Kirby?

Dabo?

Golding?

??


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

It won't be Kirby.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 11, 2022)

The Legend, Urban Meyer of course


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> The Legend, Urban Meyer of course



One can hope.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 11, 2022)

Coach Danny "Cousin Eddie" Mullenz is available.  With that Bama talent, Mullenz could beat Samford by at least 10 points.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

Willie Taggert I hope. Or Carrot Top.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 11, 2022)

He won't retire on a loss. ?


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 11, 2022)

He ain’t going anywhere.

He is loaded for next years with a year of defeat to think about.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 11, 2022)

Howard Roark said:


> He ain’t going anywhere.
> 
> He is loaded for next years with a year of defeat to think about.



Bryce Young should get even better and if the freshmen receivers learn to catch the ball as sophomores, they will be as tough as ever.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Bryce Young should get even better and if the freshmen receivers learn to catch the ball as sophomores, they will be as tough as ever.



Yep. In Saban's case next man up is for real. We're getting close though.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 11, 2022)

That Natty last night just bought Kirby an easy 15+ years of coaching at UGA no matter how things shake out. Kirby ain’t going anywhere bank on it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

Todd Grantham


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 11, 2022)

If Saban was to retire, Alabama is due for their own Ray Goff like Georgia had to endure. Not every coach can be a home run.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 11, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> If Saban was to retire, Alabama is due for their own Ray Goff like Georgia had to endure. Not every coach can be a home run.



They did that, between Stallings and Saban.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> They did that, between Stallings and Saban.


A lot of that losing could have been contributed to by the loss of scholarships from the infractions caused by Stallings tenure.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 11, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> A lot of that losing could have been contributed to by the loss of scholarships from the infractions caused by Stallings tenure.



Ray Perkins may have been a homer, but he was not a home run.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 11, 2022)

First off, Saban ain’t retiring anytime soon..

Lane Kiffin will move to Tuscaloosa when the time comes


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Ray Perkins may have been a homer, but he was not a home run.



Perkins was not Bryant's pick.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Raylander said:


> First off, Saban ain’t retiring anytime soon..
> 
> Lane Kiffin will move to Tuscaloosa when the time comes



Over my dead body.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 11, 2022)

gawildlife said:


> Over my dead body.



Hide and watch


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 11, 2022)

While Kirby was the guy while at Tuscaloosa his heart has always been in Athens. He sealed the deal last night. He will retire there.
Dabo would be my call.


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2022)

Kiffin.

But Saban’s 19/20’ classes are about to play.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 11, 2022)

lampern said:


> Kirby?
> 
> Dabo?
> 
> ...



With Clemson looking more like their "usual self" you'd have to think Dabo, but because of that,  you'd also have to look over Dabo


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

gawildlife said:


> While Kirby was the guy while at Tuscaloosa his heart has always been in Athens. He sealed the deal last night. He will retire there.
> Dabo would be my call.





BuckNasty83 said:


> With Clemson looking more like their "usual self" you'd have to think Dabo, but because of that,  you'd also have to look over Dabo



In a couple of years Dabo won't be able to get out of Clemson, SC fast enough and if the timing works with Saban he'll be headed to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> That Natty last night just bought Kirby an easy 15+ years of coaching at UGA no matter how things shake out. Kirby ain’t going anywhere bank on it.


They just gave him a contract extension this morning…………..41 years!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 11, 2022)

As others have said here, Saban ain't retiring on a loss.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

DABO


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 11, 2022)

I’ve been saying Dabo as well.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 11, 2022)

I like the Cincinnati s Luke Fickel.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 11, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> That Natty last night just bought Kirby an easy 15+ years of coaching at UGA no matter how things shake out. Kirby ain’t going anywhere bank on it.


Kirby had some huge incentives in his contract for making the SECCG, playoff and winning the natty. He got PAID for this season. 

That said, you could probably bet the farm he’ll be restructured and his base will be 8 figures.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Bryce Young should get even better and if the freshmen receivers learn to catch the ball as sophomores, they will be as tough as ever.


Young should go to the NFL, while he is hot and can make a ton of money.

Think about Mike Vick's contract.
100 million and 10 million to sign.
Then, blowed all that on pit bulls.

With those kind of contracts, you don't need no eh stinkin' education.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2022)

After watching that clip last night showing how many years Kirby and saban coached together I’d say Kirby would at least be offered the job


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Young should go to the NFL, while he is hot and can make a ton of money.
> 
> Think about Mike Vick's contract.
> 100 million and 10 million to sign.
> ...



Bryce is only a sophomore


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2022)

James12 said:


> Bryce is only a sophomore


Aka he can't declare just yet


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> After watching that clip last night showing how many years Kirby and saban coached together I’d say Kirby would at least be offered the job



Offered but not accepted.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2022)

Kirby is at home. He's not leaving. Love him, hate him.  Whatever.  He learned the what's and how's of the GOAT and came back home to try and recreate.  He's done well in 6 yrs


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 11, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> A lot of that losing could have been contributed to by the loss of scholarships from the infractions caused by Stallings tenure.


Didn’t Stallings win a Natty?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> Didn’t Stallings win a Natty?


Yep, not his recruits. Then the trouble began.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Kirby is at home. He's not leaving. Love him, hate him.  Whatever.  He learned the what's and how's of the GOAT and came back home to try and recreate.  He's done well in 6 yrs



I've heard that straight out of his mouth.  The man is home and he will retire from UGA.  You can take that to the bank!


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 12, 2022)

Big7 said:


> He won't retire on a loss. ?


You can say that again, especially with the 9th youngest team in college football. Congrats to the Dawgs. Whipped our butts!


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 12, 2022)

gawildlife said:


> While Kirby was the guy while at Tuscaloosa his heart has always been in Athens. He sealed the deal last night. He will retire there.
> Dabo would be my call.


Maybe, but I wouldn`t hold my breath. He was wrapped up in the Dubose fiasco plus A LOT of folks don`t care for Dabo.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 12, 2022)

gawildlife said:


> Offered but not accepted.


Maybe too. He didn`t leave on the best terms, although at least publicly CNS seems to care for him. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors, however.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 12, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> That Natty last night just bought Kirby an easy 15+ years of coaching at UGA no matter how things shake out. Kirby ain’t going anywhere bank on it.


I would say that win garuntees Kirby at least 100 million


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 12, 2022)

poohbear said:


> I would say that win garuntees Kirby at least 100 million


Yep, winning one after a 40 year dry spell will do that for a fella!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 12, 2022)

Who really knows how long good coaches will stay in seemingly secure jobs in these days of  NIL, transfer portals, conference realignment and the like.  In the very near future roster management may be more important than X's and O's.   Coaches will have to be more like agents than football coaches.  This isn't a woe is me on college football, just a fact.  Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> You can say that again, especially with the 9th youngest team in college football. Congrats to the Dawgs. Whipped our butts!


TOSU has the youngest team every year.  90 percent pre freshmen


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 12, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> That Natty last night just bought Kirby an easy 15+ years of coaching at UGA no matter how things shake out. Kirby ain’t going anywhere bank on it.


Should have earned him at least another 41 years. ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 12, 2022)

FootLongDawg said:


> As others have said here, Saban ain't retiring on a loss.





Turkeytider said:


> You can say that again, especially with the 9th youngest team in college football. Congrats to the Dawgs. Whipped our butts!


Are you so sure? If he goes now, even on the loss, it is a "good" one and he still goes down as the GOAT and everyone remembers he left on his own terms and at "the top of his game". But IF he stays and then loses 3,4,5 or more, remember he now has to contend with UGA and CKS perennially and you have OSU who is always potentially problematic, Clemson and Dabo for all that they had a bad year this year does not mean they will continue to, it happens, and now you've got two teams in TX trying to BUY themselves a Natty, what then? 
Then he goes out as a "has been" with wispers that he was "forced" out. Which way would you choose?


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 12, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Are you so sure? If he goes now, even on the loss, it is a "good" one and he still goes down as the GOAT and everyone remembers he left on his own terms and at "the top of his game". But IF he stays and then loses 3,4,5 or more, remember he now has to contend with UGA and CKS perennially and you have OSU who is always potentially problematic, Clemson and Dabo for all that they had a bad year this year does not mean they will continue to, it happens, and now you've got two teams in TX trying to BUY themselves a Natty, what then?
> Then he goes out as a "has been" with wispers that he was "forced" out. Which way would you choose?



You underestimate the man’s competitive spirit. What may indeed have him retire sooner rather than later isn’t any particular concern for the Kirby Smarts of the world ( after all he’s 4-1 against Smart ) , IMO it’ll be the changes that have been wrought in the game ( NIL, essentially free agency via the portal, etc. ).


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2022)

I’ll do it. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2022)

Y’all don’t even have to pay me off. ?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 12, 2022)

I stand by my statement.  Saban ain't retiring on a loss.  That big smile you saw on his face congratulating Kirby was knowing that he could come back another year to get another Natty.  I bet he has an agreement with Mrs.  Terry after last year that he will retire after the next Natty.  I also think Bama wins it all next year.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 12, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Are you so sure? If he goes now, even on the loss, it is a "good" one and he still goes down as the GOAT and everyone remembers he left on his own terms and at "the top of his game". But IF he stays and then loses 3,4,5 or more, remember he now has to contend with UGA and CKS perennially and you have OSU who is always potentially problematic, Clemson and Dabo for all that they had a bad year this year does not mean they will continue to, it happens, and now you've got two teams in TX trying to BUY themselves a Natty, what then?
> Then he goes out as a "has been" with wispers that he was "forced" out. Which way would you choose?



If you think you will see a 4,5 loss Alabama team then you obviously haven’t watched much college football in the last 10 or so years. The man is nowhere close to becoming a “has been”. He’s lost Nattys before, and he always comes back stronger. He will go out on top I believe when he is ready. 

He’s not a Joe Paterno, nor will he ever be. He is however, the greatest of all time. And will exit with 8 rings.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2022)

About 6 coaches in 10 years


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2022)

The day after winning their first Natty in decades the mutt fans go three pages on when Saban will retire, the definition of “rent free.”


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If you think you will see a 4,5 loss Alabama team then you obviously haven’t watched much college football in the last 10 or so years. The man is nowhere close to becoming a “has been”. He’s lost Nattys before, and he always comes back stronger. He will go out on top I believe when he is ready.
> 
> He’s not a Joe Paterno, nor will he ever be. He is however, the greatest of all time. And will exit with 8 rings.



Actually been a bit longer than 10 years. He came to Alabama in 2007. Alabama won their  first national championship since 1992 after the 2009 season.


----------



## antharper (Jan 13, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> The day after winning their first Natty in decades the mutt fans go three pages on when Saban will retire, the definition of “rent free.”


Just figured 33-18 may cause retirement …that’s all !


----------



## bullgator (Jan 13, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Are you so sure? If he goes now, even on the loss, it is a "good" one and he still goes down as the GOAT and everyone remembers he left on his own terms and at "the top of his game". But IF he stays and then loses 3,4,5 or more, remember he now has to contend with UGA and CKS perennially and you have OSU who is always potentially problematic, Clemson and Dabo for all that they had a bad year this year does not mean they will continue to, it happens, and now you've got two teams in TX trying to BUY themselves a Natty, what then?
> Then he goes out as a "has been" with wispers that he was "forced" out. Which way would you choose?


Don’t forget, Bama moves to the SECe and will play Georgia every year. Texas and Oklahoma will also be joining the SEC for cross division matchups. Finally, the NIL money may favor the two Texas teams going forward.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 13, 2022)

REDMOND1858 said:


> If you think you will see a 4,5 loss Alabama team then you obviously haven’t watched much college football in the last 10 or so years. The man is nowhere close to becoming a “has been”. He’s lost Nattys before, and he always comes back stronger. He will go out on top I believe when he is ready.
> 
> He’s not a Joe Paterno, nor will he ever be. He is however, the greatest of all time. And will exit with 8 rings.


I wasn't referring to a 4+ loss season but a run of 4+ yrs with no Championship and that is a very real possibility given the new landscape of CFB.

Look at what happened to Spurrier. One of if not the best of his Era and was forced out in the middle of mediocre at best season after arguably the greatest three season stretch in USCe history.

It can happen very easily and where would he be then? Remebered as an old coach who li geared too long as well as the GOAT.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 13, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> I wasn't referring to a 4+ loss season but a run of 4+ yrs with no Championship and that is a very real possibility given the new landscape of CFB.
> 
> Look at what happened to Spurrier. One of if not the best of his Era and was forced out in the middle of mediocre at best season after arguably the greatest three season stretch in USCe history.
> 
> It can happen very easily and where would he be then? Remebered as an old coach who li geared too long as well as the GOAT.



There is always the possibility that he may not win a championship in the next 4 years, but I doubt it. And regardless of whether Bama wins it or not, he will be there…you can count on that. 

Spurrier and Saban are apples and oranges…not even the same spectrum…Saban won’t be forced out. If he is unable to  greatness, he will retire. He will never be mediocre. It’s not in his DNA. After hearing interviews with him, his players and coaches who have worked for him, he demands as much if not more from himself than he does those around him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't think that he retires anytime soon. If Bama had fielded the same offense that they has in the SEC Championship game it would have been the same score. The Dawgs didn't have anyone that could cover Metchie or Williams. Period. Losing those two completely changes everything. Nick knows that, Kirby knows that and anyone that has an inkling knows that. You just roll with the punches. Point being, he's still the at the top of his game. Hopefully they'll be deeper next year. I never expected with the amount of players they lost last year to even have a shot this year. Sometimes the ball bounces the other way. He'll have them back in the hunt next year. Lots of freshman got thrown in the mix the last game this year


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> I've heard that straight out of his mouth.  The man is home and he will retire from UGA.  You can take that to the bank!


Why would Kirby leave. He is home . For the most part he is well liked. He has proved he can do it . Only problem I see is the Fan Base demanding him to leave if he has a couple of bad years. The Alabama fan base does the same to nick . Loose some games and let’s get rid of him. He is the best coach Georgia has had in a bunch of coaches. Kirby ain’t going no where. And I am not buying a red ford pick up truck!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Lots of freshman got thrown in the mix the last game this year



Yep. Freshman all over the field for both teams. UGA’s freshman outplayed Bama’s freshman by a WIDE margin. Three of the Dawgs’ touchdowns were scored by freshman


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Don’t forget, Bama moves to the SECe and will play Georgia every year. Texas and Oklahoma will also be joining the SEC for cross division matchups. Finally, the NIL money may favor the two Texas teams going forward.


Where did you see that?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> Where did you see that?


What part of “that”?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 13, 2022)

Deion Sanders will be the next Alabama head coach.  He’s already passed the prerequisite AFLAC training


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Yep. Freshman all over the field for both teams. UGA’s freshman outplayed Bama’s freshman by a WIDE margin. Three of the Dawgs’ touchdowns were scored by freshman


That’s true. The reason, at least perhaps in part concerning the freshman Alabama receivers replacing the two 1,000 yard starters, was that they played very little during the season. Alabama was relatively inconsistent on offense which necessitated keeping starters in much later in games.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> What part of “that”?


That Alabama was moving to the SECe. Not saying that it won’t happen, I’ve just not seen it announced.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

antharper said:


> Just figured 33-18 may cause retirement …that’s all !


A 13-2 season, made the finals, won the SEC in a rebuilding ( well, what passes for “ rebuilding  “ at Alabama anyway ) year? I wouldn’t think so. He’s lost games before and managed to find his way back.


----------



## James12 (Jan 13, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Are you so sure? If he goes now, even on the loss, it is a "good" one and he still goes down as the GOAT and everyone remembers he left on his own terms and at "the top of his game". But IF he stays and then loses 3,4,5 or more, remember he now has to contend with UGA and CKS perennially and you have OSU who is always potentially problematic, Clemson and Dabo for all that they had a bad year this year does not mean they will continue to, it happens, and now you've got two teams in TX trying to BUY themselves a Natty, what then?
> Then he goes out as a "has been" with wispers that he was "forced" out. Which way would you choose?



Until he loses 3,4,5 I’ll have to wait on that argument.  Even Kirby admitted it Tuesday, he’s the GOAT and his record won’t ever be duplicated.  What he’s done and the era he’s done it in, allows for him to go out however he chooses.  Has been or not, imo.


----------



## James12 (Jan 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Don’t forget, Bama moves to the SECe and will play Georgia every year. Texas and Oklahoma will also be joining the SEC for cross division matchups. Finally, the NIL money may favor the two Texas teams going forward.



It’s already favored them.  A&M just murdered the recruiting cycle.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

James12 said:


> It’s already favored them.  A&M just murdered the recruiting cycle.


A&M and Texas boosters have more money than God. There’s always been money in the game to an extent. Now it’s legal and above board. Between that and free agency ( AKA transfer portal ), it’ll be an absolute circus.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> That’s true. The reason, at least perhaps in part concerning the freshman Alabama receivers replacing the two 1,000 yard starters, was that they played very little during the season. Alabama was relatively inconsistent on offense which necessitated keeping starters in much later in games.



Perhaps.. The most notable play a Bama freshman made was throwing a TD pass to a UGA freshman..


----------



## bullgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> That Alabama was moving to the SECe. Not saying that it won’t happen, I’ve just not seen it announced.


I’m pretty sure I saw a proposed map with Bama and Auburn moving to the East and Mizzou going to the West with the addition of Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## lampern (Jan 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I’m pretty sure I saw a proposed map with Bama and Auburn moving to the East and Mizzou going to the West with the addition of Texas and Oklahoma.



Mizzou should be in the west anyway.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 13, 2022)

View attachment 1128577


----------



## James12 (Jan 13, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Perhaps.. The most notable play a Bama freshman made was throwing a TD pass to a UGA freshman..



Sophomore to Freshman


----------



## Raylander (Jan 13, 2022)

James12 said:


> Sophomore to Freshman



Ohh well, the he shoulda known better. Still counted for 6


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2022)

I ain’t readin five pages

Bama will come after Kirby Smart, but won’t get him. Bama will wind up with another Price or Shula. No one wants to follow a legend. So I think Bama falls to the wayside for a few years….but Saban ain’t going anywhere for a few years. Expect this last year to play out for at least five more years except the outcome changes periodically.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 13, 2022)

Everybody sure seems to be interested in CNS`s retirement.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 13, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> I wasn't referring to a 4+ loss season but a run of 4+ yrs with no Championship and that is a very real possibility given the new landscape of CFB.
> 
> Look at what happened to Spurrier. One of if not the best of his Era and was forced out in the middle of mediocre at best season after arguably the greatest three season stretch in USCe history.
> 
> It can happen very easily and where would he be then? Remebered as an old coach who li geared too long as well as the GOAT.




I agree with you that Spurrier was an outstanding coach,  but he was most certainly not forced out.  He quit cause his massive ego didn't want six or more losses on his lifetime  record.  That South Carolina team was pathetic and Spurrier knew there no team left on the schedule he could beat. But I am glad he did quit.  Him quiting,lead to the firing of Mark Richt, because UGA did not want South Carolina to hire Kirby Smart.   Smart would have taken that job at USCe if Richt was given another year at UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2022)

Smart was never in this lifetime or any other lifetime, real or imagined, going to USC junior.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 14, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> I ain’t readin five pages
> 
> Bama will come after Kirby Smart, but won’t get him. Bama will wind up with another Price or Shula. No one wants to follow a legend. So I think Bama falls to the wayside for a few years….but Saban ain’t going anywhere for a few years. Expect this last year to play out for at least five more years except the outcome changes periodically.


That`s a mighty definitive statement when one considers how chaotic the college football landscape has and will become. In four or five years, if Saban coaches that long, there`s no way to know the lay of the land with the coaching carousel. Will they make a pass at Smart? Nobody can say that yet.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't think that he retires anytime soon. If Bama had fielded the same offense that they has in the SEC Championship game it would have been the same score. The Dawgs didn't have anyone that could cover Metchie or Williams. Period. Losing those two completely changes everything. Nick knows that, Kirby knows that and anyone that has an inkling knows that. You just roll with the punches. Point being, he's still the at the top of his game. Hopefully they'll be deeper next year. I never expected with the amount of players they lost last year to even have a shot this year. Sometimes the ball bounces the other way. He'll have them back in the hunt next year. Lots of freshman got thrown in the mix the last game this year



Another excuse maker butt hurt Bammer Fan.  Georgia got after Young this time and it made all the difference.  Our defensive backs were ready to go.  We had a LOT of folks out and beat y'all with a walkon QB and 2 freshman receivers.  At least Saban's comment to Kirby after the game shows he knows what happened.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> And I am not buying a red ford pick up truck!



You know you would look good in a red and black ford truck!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> You know you would look good in a red and black ford truck!



I’ll keep my Silver Silverado 2021 thanks


----------



## Chrisco6 (Jan 14, 2022)

DABO will follow Saban.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 14, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Another excuse maker butt hurt Bammer Fan.  Georgia got after Young this time and it made all the difference.  Our defensive backs were ready to go.  We had a LOT of folks out and beat y'all with a walkon QB and 2 freshman receivers.  At least Saban's comment to Kirby after the game shows he knows what happened.


Absolutely. UGA whipped our butts. No excuses, when you have people hurt jt has to be next man up. Enjoy it. I know we have over the years.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 14, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> Smart was never in this lifetime or any other lifetime, real or imagined, going to USC junior.




He most certainly was.  Had already met with them


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 14, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> Smart was never in this lifetime or any other lifetime, real or imagined, going to USC junior.




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.si...-south-carolina-job-2015-wife-radio-interview


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2022)

Dude. 1. that’s his wife talking 2. If you don’t see that as a bargaining chip then you’re missing the boat. CKS wanted to be at UGA and he played USCjr to push MCGoofy. Hiring CKS was the worst kept secret in CFB coaching history. Everyone who is anyone in the UGA alumni, boosters and fan base wanted him were willing to pay, and he wanted to be at UGA, but  MCGoofy didn’t want to come to the table w any $$.  Kirby used USC to get   what he needed. That was pretty common knowledge at the time


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 14, 2022)

Chrisco6 said:


> DABO will follow Saban.


Just curious, what`s led you to that conclusion?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 14, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> Dude. 1. that’s his wife talking 2. If you don’t see that as a bargaining chip then you’re missing the boat. CKS wanted to be at UGA and he played USCjr to push MCGoofy. Hiring CKS was the worst kept secret in CFB coaching history. Everyone who is anyone in the UGA alumni, boosters and fan base wanted him were willing to pay, and he wanted to be at UGA, but  MCGoofy didn’t want to come to the table w any $$.  Kirby used USC to get   what he needed. That was pretty common knowledge at the time




So you are saying, if McGarity didn't fire Richt, Smart would not have taken the South Carolina job????  You are crazy .  Read the article Dude.  Georgia had already hired Smart when she gave that interview.  Bargaining chip after he had already been hired????  Know your Dawg history man


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 14, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> I ain’t readin five pages
> 
> Bama will come after Kirby Smart, but won’t get him. Bama will wind up with another Price or Shula. No one wants to follow a legend. So I think Bama falls to the wayside for a few years….but Saban ain’t going anywhere for a few years. Expect this last year to play out for at least five more years except the outcome changes periodically.


Well, obviously nobody knows who will succeed Saban at Alabama. If you`re alluding to Price and Shula being hired to follow a " legend" , I`m not sure to whom you`re referring. Price was hired to replace Dennis Franchione in `02, hardly someone who would qualify as a coaching legend. Shula replaced Price, who was fired before ever coaching a game. While Coach Stallings was a good coach, I don`t think he`s in the " legend "category. That leaves, of course, Coach Bryant, who certainly is #2 GOAT. He was followed by Ray Perkins who had a 32-15-1 record, not great but respectable ( by the way, was 1-1 against UGA ). So, just following a legend doesn`t necessarily guarantee abject failure.

Alabama`s " wandering in the wilderness" during the Dubose, Franchione, Price and Shula years ( 97-06 ) was due in large measure to crippling NCAA sanctions coupled with less than stellar abilities on the parts of said coaches. Perfect storm.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

FootLongDawg said:


> So you are saying, if McGarity didn't fire Richt, Smart would not have taken the South Carolina job????  You are crazy .  Read the article Dude.  Georgia had already hired Smart when she gave that interview.  Bargaining chip after he had already been hired????  Know your Dawg history man


I will say this, I believe there are 2 people on here that know Kirby, @MudDucker and @MCBUCK and I trust what they say over a radio interview.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2022)

FootLongDawg said:


> So you are saying, if McGarity didn't fire Richt, Smart would not have taken the South Carolina job????  You are crazy .  Read the article Dude.  Georgia had already hired Smart when she gave that interview.  Bargaining chip after he had already been hired????  Know your Dawg history man



What I do know is reading comprehension:

 “Before he eventually signed a contract with Georgia, he had discussions with another SEC program.”

That’s a direct quote from the article you posted. Kirby was always coming to Athens. He knew that he would come to Athens the moment CMR left. That was never a question. The question was how much wa McGufus gonna pay him. The boosters we’re gonna pay, but dipstick has to have his hand forced. And that is fact. 
Know you Dawg history, and read what you post carefully.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 14, 2022)

Alabama’s next Head Football Coach


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 14, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Alabama’s next Head Football CoachView attachment 1128786


LOL!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2022)

Kirby wanted to come back home.  He was ready to be a head coach.  I'm sure he and a lot of big DAWG alums used other programs wanting him as pressure, but the bottom line is Kirby coached under the GOAT to be able to be the GOAT at Georgia.  

Mary Beth is more worried about da money more as security and who can blame her.  Look at the number of head coaches that get canned every year.  

Kirby KNEW he could succeed at Georgia.  He knew he was da man at recruiting Georgia while coaching under the GOAT.  Unfortunately for Richt, Richt stumbled at the wrong time and McGarrity had no choice but to give in.  He was loyal to Richt as long as he could be.  Richt is still beloved and you can see when he ended his coaching days he returned.

However, it was plain, Kirby was going to be the new DAWG in town.  It was just a matter of time.

Boom wanted the same thing, but he too stumbled.


----------



## Chrisco6 (Jan 15, 2022)

Turkeytider, It's just my opinion, he from there, played there, won there.
Not sure about Clemson future since the core coaches are gone or leaving.  I believe he would love to ascend to the throne whenever Saban is ready to leave. You disagree?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 15, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> Just curious, what`s led you to that conclusion?


One too many natty lights


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 15, 2022)

Throwback said:


> One too many natty lights





Throwback said:


> One too many natty lights


Right! LOL!


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 15, 2022)

Chrisco6 said:


> Turkeytider, It's just my opinion, he from there, played there, won there.
> Not sure about Clemson future since the core coaches are gone or leaving.  I believe he would love to ascend to the throne whenever Saban is ready to leave. You disagree?





Chrisco6 said:


> Turkeytider, It's just my opinion, he from there, played there, won there.
> Not sure about Clemson future since the core coaches are gone or leaving.  I believe he would love to ascend to the throne whenever Saban is ready to leave. You disagree?


Oh, I really have no idea what goes on in Dabo`s head insofar as coming to Alabama is concerned. I do think that his success prior to this year puts him in a position to remain at Clemson for a long time should he choose to do so. Not that it matters in the final analysis necessarily, but Dabo`s not universally popular with the Alabama faithful. 

For me an interesting question is the degree to which CNS will have a say in his eventual replacement. I would think it likely that a coach from his coaching tree might have an inside track, but who knows. The coaching landscape will no doubt have seismic shifts between now and whenever he decides to hang it up.


----------



## campboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Who cares?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> The day after winning their first Natty in decades the mutt fans go three pages on when Saban will retire, the definition of “rent free.”


Admit it y’all feel it coming in the wind, changes are coming


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Admit it y’all feel it coming in the wind, changes are coming



Saban will absolutely retiree, when he wants to. I for one am a realist, he has built state of the art facilities, established a proven process. I suspect one of his asst coaches will replace him in the program. In my life time there have been two dynasties at Alabama with a dry spell between. I expect much the same will happen again.

I respect Kirby as he beat the GOAT. He met a high standard. Seems some of the DAWG fans are eager for Saban to retire. Are you uncertain of maintaining that high standard so your eager to be rid of the man that holds the bar high.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 15, 2022)

The next Bama head coach will be whoever Saban says it should be.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 15, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Alabama’s next Head Football CoachView attachment 1128786


One could only hope


----------



## poohbear (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saban will absolutely retiree, when he wants to. I for one am a realist, he has built state of the art facilities, established a proven process. I suspect one of his asst coaches will replace him in the program. In my life time there have been two dynasties at Alabama with a dry spell between. I expect much the same will happen again.
> 
> I respect Kirby as he beat the GOAT. He met a high standard. Seems some of the DAWG fans are eager for Saban to retire. Are you uncertain of maintaining that high standard so your eager to be rid of the man that holds the bar high.


No I just know that as men age they are not as sharp as they once was. And the competition is getting stronger, sure he has another championship or 2 in him maybe?but it may not be as easy as years past. But time will tell for sure .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2022)

poohbear said:


> No I just know that as men age they are not as sharp as they once was. And the competition is getting stronger, sure he has another championship or 2 in him maybe?but it may not be as easy as years past. But time will tell for sure .



You trying to tell me your Championship is overrated as Saban is in his waning years?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 15, 2022)

Could be seems he didn’t have his team ready, that next man up was unprepared


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Good lord, CNS is 70 years old, sure he is gonna retire probably sooner than some think and later than some think. He is a realistic man,  own a nice lake house and likes to golf. He will leave when he is ready and enjoy the rest of his days. CKS beat the man and has the tools to do it again in the future. 

I don't get all caught up in the when's or why's. I just hope he goes out on a high note.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Good lord, CNS is 70 years old, sure he is gonna retire probably sooner than some think and later than some think. He is a realistic man,  own a nice lake house and likes to golf. He will leave when he is ready and enjoy the rest of his days. CKS beat the man and has the tools to do it again in the future.
> 
> I don't get all caught up in the when's or why's. I just hope he goes out on a high note.



Exactly Sir, can’t grasp pages worried about Saban’s retirement. Kirby is doing great, go celebrate.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Exactly Sir, can’t grasp pages worried about Saban’s retirement. Kirby is doing great, go celebrate.


I did that today, watched the festivities at Sanford Stadium and then watched a replay of the game!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 15, 2022)

Nic laying the groundwork for his successor.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ll be honest with y’all;
I’m just not sure the likes of Rainsville, Ider and Boaz are ready for Primetime. Them folks at the First Self Righteous Church, in Fyffe would have a heart attack.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> I’ll be honest with y’all;
> I’m just not sure the likes of Rainsville, Ider and Boaz are ready for Primetime. Them folks at the First Self Righteous Church, in Fyffe would have a heart attack.


Man Moe you are hitting close to home now!!!!! Remember I'm in Bryant, right up the road from all them places   but you are 100% correct!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2022)

West Trenton metro.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2022)

Deon Sanders gonna be the next head coach ar Bama. This is why him and Saban have been making those AFLAC commercials together. They’re best buds and stuff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2022)

He gonna make you bammers a fine coach. Congrats.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2022)

He gonna bring in Willie ”Toenail” Taggert as the offensive coordinator. Bama gonna be starting a new dynasty!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2022)

LHM, Saban is master of his own ship.  He sure didn't looked like he had slipped in Atlanta.  He seems to be getting tired of the Bammer fan base, so he might check out sooner than later.  I'm just glad Kirby got to beat the GOAT before he retired.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 23, 2022)

Alabama to have stiff competition for Nick Saban’s replacement:


https://www.sportskeeda.com/nfl/news-shaq-makes-outrageous-claim-cowboys-head-coach-job"He is the next HC" - Shaquille O'Neal makes explosive claim regarding Cowboys' future


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 24, 2022)

He aint going anytime soon but whoever follows him will have a hard row to hoe maintaining what he has built at Alabama.  It could be done but it ain't likely. 

Given that the current CFB climate is a 24-7-365 grind for coaches between recruiting, NIL, transferring etc, it is pretty amazing that anyone would do it for more than 10-15 years.  The money is fantastic but it has to get OLLLLLLDDDDDDD.  Saban still performing at the level he is is really amazing.  I bet not many coaches in the 50's today will be coaching in their 70's and those that are will most likely be doing so more along the line of Mack Brown than Nick Saban.


----------



## James12 (Jan 24, 2022)

FootLongDawg said:


> I agree with you that Spurrier was an outstanding coach,  but he was most certainly not forced out.  He quit cause his massive ego didn't want six or more losses on his lifetime  record.  That South Carolina team was pathetic and Spurrier knew there no team left on the schedule he could beat. But I am glad he did quit.  Him quiting,lead to the firing of Mark Richt, because UGA did not want South Carolina to hire Kirby Smart.   Smart would have taken that job at USCe if Richt was given another year at UGA.



Meh… I doubt it. But who knows.


----------



## James12 (Jan 24, 2022)

In the Bear Bryant days, they had no limit on scholarships.  Competition was not equal, on any level.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 25, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Nic laying the groundwork for his successor.
> View attachment 1128992



Something is wrong with this photo. Football fields are flat, and I have met Deion Sanders. Unless Deion is standing on a box, Saban is about 5' 4" tall and weighs 130 lbs.

Weird.

And yes...if/when Saban retires I believe Sanders could be on the short list of potential replacements. He has already shown that he is a powerful recruiter.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 25, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Something is wrong with this photo. Football fields are flat, and I have met Deion Sanders. Unless Deion is standing on a box, Saban is about 5' 4" tall and weighs 130 lbs.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> And yes...if/when Saban retires I believe Sanders could be on the short list of potential replacements. He has already shown that he is a powerful recruiter.


It's an obvious overlay. Shot the scene with Saban then again with Sanders and the rest to avoid the obvious difference in their heights. You can tell they're not even looking at each other.

Probably couldn't tell in a commercial,  if one even watches them, but in a still shot it's obvious.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 26, 2022)

DannyW said:


> Something is wrong with this photo. Football fields are flat, and I have met Deion Sanders. Unless Deion is standing on a box, Saban is about 5' 4" tall and weighs 130 lbs.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> And yes...if/when Saban retires I believe Sanders could be on the short list of potential replacements. He has already shown that he is a powerful recruiter.



And I’ve met Nick, and this pic is pretty accurate. Nick Saban isn’t a big man at all. He’s actually quite short. Maybe 5’7” in heeled boots. Not kidding man.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 26, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> And I’ve met Nick, and this pic is pretty accurate. Nick Saban isn’t a big man at all. He’s actually quite short. Maybe 5’7” in heeled boots. Not kidding man.



So Nick is as tall as Stetson?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 28, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Yep. Freshman all over the field for both teams. UGA’s freshman outplayed Bama’s freshman by a WIDE margin. Three of the Dawgs’ touchdowns were scored by freshman


Difference was the Dawgs freshman had been playing since game one. Bama had freshman with two catches for the year out there. That was Bama's fault for not taking care of business during almost all year. They couldn't put anyone to bed and had to leave starters in there because they were barely winning. I thought Saban did an excellent job of keeping things together through the year until the jelled. The defense finally came together around game nine and played much better after that. I think that the really good coached do their best coaching some of the years that they lose a game or two and not always during an undefeated year. Especially losing players through the draft, transfers, and coaches bailing these days. I'm really starting to lose interest because it's just too much to keep up with. Like college basketball is now as well. Great win for the Dawgs. I'm curious to see if they stay on top or drop like the Auburns, Clemson, and LSU. Congratulations Dawgs on a great season!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 28, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Another excuse maker butt hurt Bammer Fan.  Georgia got after Young this time and it made all the difference.  Our defensive backs were ready to go.  We had a LOT of folks out and beat y'all with a walkon QB and 2 freshman receivers.  At least Saban's comment to Kirby after the game shows he knows what happened.


Defensive backs ready to go? Williams fell on his own after blowing out his knee for a 40 yard catch. He almost had 100 yards after that catch. He torched the Dawgs for 5 quarters but, I know, you guys were about to HUNKER down! I realize who I'm conversing with and I try to keep it elementary. It's not an excuse by any means. Bama probably wouldn't have beat Texas when their quarterback back went down in 2009 Championship. Is what it is brother. Things work out sometimes and sometimes they don't. No way to replace Metchie and Williams. They ran wild on everyone and were the only reason Bama won the games that they did last year. Especially in the SEC Championship game. I would have loved to see Bama field the same team that they did in that game. Congratulations to your Dawgs on a natty! It'll go down as a championship. You'll get a flag, a couple of tee shirts and maybe a couple of hats. Other than that, in the end were just fans that those coaches or players couldn't care less about.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Defensive backs ready to go? Williams fell on his own after blowing out his knee for a 40 yard catch. He almost had 100 yards after that catch. He torched the Dawgs for 5 quarters but, I know, you guys were about to HUNKER down! I realize who I'm conversing with and I try to keep it elementary. It's not an excuse by any means. Bama probably wouldn't have beat Texas when their quarterback back went down in 2009 Championship. Is what it is brother. Things work out sometimes and sometimes they don't. No way to replace Metchie and Williams. They ran wild on everyone and were the only reason Bama won the games that they did last year. Especially in the SEC Championship game. I would have loved to see Bama field the same team that they did in that game. Congratulations to your Dawgs on a natty! It'll go down as a championship. You'll get a flag, a couple of tee shirts and maybe a couple of hats. Other than that, in the end were just fans that those coaches or players couldn't care less about.



33-18, torch me again baby!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 28, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> 33-18, torch me again baby!



1-7, say when.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m still bewildered that with a solid win after decades the first thing in the sports forum is mutts discussing Saban’s retirement, that’s gone 7 pages and growing.

If that doesn’t define rent free…….


Go celebrate, great win, move the trophy to next stack of Dr Pepper.


----------

